# Gaggia baby - major problem??



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi

I have started this thread as I had some help earlier and, although I have removed the crema pin I still have major gaggia baby issues

It is V v strange... I used a double basket and got rid of the crema pin. I used:

18gr hasbean 2.5 weeks old kicker

Weighed 18gr of ground coffee into basket

Ground with mignon

Extraction time was about 32 seconds... Bit long I know but not enough to account for the minging shot that came out

There was no crema to talk of it was oily and rank looking

The machine also seemed to make a very strange pressured hissing sound

I have made a video of the process and the final shot if anyone would be kind enough to have a look






I am flummoxed

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

this has made me realise how much i love the internet.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

You say you've removed the crema pin, so I assume it came with a pressurised basket as well. You have replaced this with a "normal" basket haven't you ?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> You say you've removed the crema pin' date=' so I assume it came with a pressurised basket as well. You have replaced this with a "normal" basket haven't you ?[/quote']
> 
> Yes I used a standard gaggia double basket....


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

i am a noob but dont you have to adjust the pressure?!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Noah&theBean said:


> i am a noob but dont you have to adjust the pressure?!


You don't "have" to adjust the pressure and indeed many people don't, but I'd suggest that you may need to grind finer and tamp a little harder instead if you don't adjust the OPV. In an older pre-Phillips model which wasn't designed to use the ESE pods the factory set pressure is a lot lower, and usually needs small adjustment if any at all.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> i am a noob but dont you have to adjust the pressure?!


Maybe...? Would that be an explanation for the poor shot and do you know if this is possible and how??


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

No it wouldn't be an explanation. It can make the machine a little bit more forgiving. I still think it's a temp issue as per my comments in your other thread. You should not get steam from te brew head when you flush it unless it's been set to steam. You may have a faulty thermostat


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> You don't "have" to adjust the pressure and indeed many people don't' date=' but I'd suggest that you may need to grind finer and tamp a little harder instead if you don't adjust the OPV. In an older pre-Phillips model which wasn't designed to use the ESE pods the factory set pressure is a lot lower, and usually needs small adjustment if any at all.[/quote']
> 
> Thanks Charlie... How do I go about adjusting the OPV? Is it relatively straightforward? I don't think grinding finer will help... I tried a finer grind and it going much below the grind in the video choked the machine


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You need a modified portafilter with manometer attached. There's a loan one on the forum you can borrow rather than buying one.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> You need a modified portafilter with manometer attached. There's a loan one on the forum you can borrow rather than buying one.


Great.. I will get on the list... Is it the same process for the baby as for the classic?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Has this machine ever pulled good shots, is this a problem that has just started on a previously working machine?

I did once have an issue with my old Gaggia Coffee (not a classic) where there was little to no water coming through the group head. This turned out to be a small amount of scale built up behind the dispersion plate. Once this was cleaned off it began working fine again. Might be worth popping the shower screen off and removing the dispersion plate to have a look.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> Has this machine ever pulled good shots' date=' is this a problem that has just started on a previously working machine? I did once have an issue with my old Gaggia Coffee (not a classic) where there was little to no water coming through the group head. This turned out to be a small amount of scale built up behind the dispersion plate. Once this was cleaned off it began working fine again. Might be worth popping the shower screen off and removing the dispersion plate to have a look.[/quote']
> 
> Thanks - I have removed the screen and the water is flowing fine. My mate got recently second hand so no idea if ever worked properly.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd recommend still removing the dispersion plate as well while the screen is off. Its only held on by two allen bolts so its quick and easy to get off. Water may be getting through but being restricted. If nothing else at least you'll know it's all clean.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> I'd recommend still removing the dispersion plate as well while the screen is off. Its only held on by two allen bolts so its quick and easy to get off. Water may be getting through but being restricted. If nothing else at least you'll know it's all clean.


Ok ill give it a try...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

+1 for removing the plate. Give it all a good soak!


----------

